# 1994 Ford F350 - Nothing Special



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

So I've been planning a big build in my 2006 Honda Civic Ex, but right now I'm doing a lot of work that requires me to use my truck. So I decided to take a little money and drop some sound in my truck. Here's what I'm running

First the vehicle is a 1994 Ford F350 Crew Cab. It's a 4 door, in case you didn't get they by the crew cab description. 

My objective really with this was to get some boom going and at the same time get some nice sound quality out of the mids and highs. I won't be going to a 3 way active in the truck, just yet anyway. That might change. 

So here's the equipment list:

Head Unit: Pioneer DEH-P4100UB - I bought this at WalMart about a week after buying the truck. It will be replaced down the road with something better but for now it will do. 

Front Stage: MB Quart ONYX ONX216 6.5" components running passive
Rear Fill: MB Quart ONYX ONX157 5x7 coaxials

Power: MB Quart Discus DSC480 4 channel amplifier

Subs: MB Quart Discus DWI252 10" (4) Yes I said 4

Power: MB Quart Discus DSC1500.1D Mono Amplifier

Future Plans: 

Front Stage Add-On: MB Quart RWE302 8" Mid Bass

Power: MB Quart Discus DSC480 4 channel amplifier bridged

New Head Unit: Unsure on this one still. I think I'd like something in the Pioneer line, maybe if I could get my hands on a DEH-P800 or 880PRS (yeah good luck!) or something else that could run a 3 way set up off of or something like that. Also thinking of going double din and custom doing the center console. That's a different project down the road. 

Ok so front stage and rear fill will be in factory positions with exception of the tweeters up front. 

The subs and amp rack are a one piece design. The subs are getting just over .60 cu ft per in sealed enclosures. Going to try this for now and see how it sounds before I do anything different. If I decide I need more air space or to do something different then I'll raise the back seat up so I can put the amps under there and create more air space for the subs. The subs are dual voice coil and will run at a 1 ohm load. 

Ok so onto the pics. This is what i've done so far. I have lots of stuff still to do but I"m doing it in a bit of spare time I have. Here we go.

The "package":









The contents. Isn't it beautiful!!




































Onto the build. So I used some 3/4" plywood for the build. Why, cause I had it sitting around. 









I cut out each wall to seal off the compartments and also accommodate the amp rack.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sealed it all up with polyurethane caulking. Also used wood glue and finish nails to secure it all together. 









Amp rack face installed.









Again sealed up.









This is a view of the under side of the amp rack. This shows that the chambers go up behind the amp rack to allow more air space.









Amp rack and box pretty much complete. 


















Getting ready to cut out the sub holes. I have only a trim router, and I decided to make my own jig for the holes.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

My home made jig









And it works









The sub


















It fits like a glove









Finished the rest of the holes


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Here it is in the rack









Using these to secure the subs to the face.




































I used some anti fatigue mat that I had sitting around from a previous build, thought it would deaden the box a bit. Also ran some wires


















Next it was time for a cover plate to flush mount the subs with. Also this will proved a little protection from the back seat. Holes cut.


















Beautiful fit.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Flush









Measuring the amp placement









Cover for the amps









On the rack









Decided to take the router and roundover bit and dress up the edges a bit.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Covered. It's off in color between the subs and the amp cover. But again it's what I've got sitting around.


















Amps sitting in place









Time for some wiring



























So that's it for now. I still have to finish the wiring and install the subs. Then the rack will be done. I do have enough room to add a third amp up there. Again the third amp will be the same as the 4ch amp there on the right. So it's the same size and will therefore be uniform with these. I'll just have to make a new cover for it. Again that's down the road. 

As far as the rest, well there's lots really to go. I'll update again in the next day or so. 

Comments are welcome.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

So after some searching I've come up with a Pioneer Premier DEH-P880PRS and I think I might go with this. Haven't completely decided yet but I think this will be a good fit. I'd rather have the 800PRS but I'm having a hard time finding one, not surprised, and the one I've found is about 200.00 more than the 880 and it's refurbished. So I'll have to think on this one. 

Anyone have any thoughts on a decent head unit comparable to these two? Let me know.

By the way for those who are going to say it let me save you the trouble. I know I should've kept the DEH-P800PRS I had as well as the DVD player, cause I'm going to eventually put one of those in as well, but I had to sell that off at the time to get gear for my civic. Ok done!


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

nice work.

all this going under the seat?

have u powered it up at all? ive heard good things about mb amps, but not many use the subs. what little ive heard is they are good for the money, same as the amps.

and let me know how the components are, for $100, great budget set if they are nice. wonder how they compare to the crescendo and phoenix gold budget ones everyone likes.

cant wait for more


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

NOTHING SPECIAL MY ASS!

Love the gear, no matter where it was made! Really looking forward to 
seeing how you like the amps, and the components. I have the MUCH
older version of them. I did a pair of the older Discus 8s in my Mercedes
several years ago, I really liked them.


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice install! I can appreciate your using what you have handy as far as wood. I have always had a thing for MBQuart! I'm an 'old school' dude and remember the glory days of MBQ. I've got 5 of the DSC-450's BNIB just waiting for a home. 

Good work for sure. Can't wait to hear your impressions of the equipment.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I've not powered anything up at the moment. Still trying to get the rack and enclosure wired up. I'm going to be putting it in the truck for the first time tomorrow night. IF, and that's a big if, I get lucky I'll have the subs fired up. However, my big issue at the moment is I don't think I have enough 1/0 ga to go from the front to back. I may try and pick up some cheap stuff today at a local place. We'll have to wait and see what the measurement looks like. 

I'm excited about this cause I've always heard good things about MB Quart and for the price of the gear I couldn't beat it. I got everything, comps, coax, amps, subs, stinger blocks, etc for under 850.00. That's pretty damn good. 

I'll be posting up my impressions for sure as soon as I get her fired up and playing.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Very nice work!!


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice man! Do you have a table saw? Those are some pretty straight cuts. You're local, maybe you could help me build my new enclosure since i suucckk with woodworking.

Looks great so far!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

mSaLL150 said:


> Nice man! Do you have a table saw? Those are some pretty straight cuts. You're local, maybe you could help me build my new enclosure since i suucckk with woodworking.
> 
> Looks great so far!


I do have a table saw, but I did all those with a circular saw. I was a framer by trade and a general contractor. Otherwise I'd use the table saw. Thank you for the complements. 

I would love to help you out, the problem is that I have such limited time I'm not sure when i'd be able to do that. 

I'm working on the project now, so I should have some pictures either a bit later, or tomorrow. Thanks for looking all.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok sorry everyone, I sat down to do an update this morning and for whatever reason couldn't get on the site. I've pretty much finished the install of the amp rack and box. I ran the 1/0 ga power and ground, hooked up the head unit, and then realized I made a HUGE, and what could've been catastrophic mistake. I'll get to that in a bit. Here are some update pictures.

Here I did some more wiring and dressing up of the wiring. Got everything routed and ready to hook up on the amps. 



















Sub amp installed.


















4ch amp installed


















Both


















Again covered.









Time for the subs to get wired up and put in their home.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

1 down 3 to go.


















Aren't they beautiful!!









No it's not a picture of nothing. It's to show how flush the subs are. 









Everyone in their home.









Now to move on to the other speakers. First the rear fill.
This is what the stock grill looks like for the rear.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Passenger side









Removed









The old 5 x 7's come to find out are Alpine Type S coaxials. Nice and worth keeping, but I already bought the others. These already have a new home in my brothers car. 










I know I'm going to get flack for this, but I bought some window flashing at home depot while I was there and put about 3 layers behind the speaker spot. Not sure what this will do if anything but it only cost me about 15.00. 









Old and new side by side.


















Soldered the speaker wire to the terminals. 









2nd speaker









Reinstalled them to the stock grills.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Coiled up the wires until the rack goes in.



























Installed the bass remote knob.


















I did have to splurge and get some new power 1/0ga. The stuff I had was too short by about a foot and a half. So I picked some up from the local shop, and it's amazing that wire made by the same company can be so stiff and flexible on the opposite ends of the spectrum. WOW this stuff is super flexible! The new stuff is the red on the right. The silver is the older stuff and it's like trying to work with a tree branch!










That was last night. That brings us up to todays progress. I took the morning off work to get some stuff done. Here that is. 

First I removed the back seat. You can see there is alot of room back here. 









Then I prepped to run the 1/0 ga.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Used an old Tsunami dual distribution block. One side is for the Big Three upgrade in the near future. The other for the audio.


















With the main 1/0 ga from the battery. (blue)


















The ugly frame I'm going to tap my ground to.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

So here it is. It's in, all wires ran. Not very good pictures, but it's in. I'll take better ones at some point soon.




























Put the seat back in and this is the amount of space between the subs and the seat. Approx 3". 










So here is what's going on now. I did get the rest of it installed, remote wire ran, rca's up front to the head unit etc. Here is where my disaster comes in. I, like an idiot, assumed that since the mono amp power and ground were one way, being the same type brand amp, the 4ch would be the same. Like I said, I'm an idiot. Well they're not and I found that out the hard way tonight. My brother was nice enough to come help me out and wanted to listen to it as well, and I had him put the fuses in. Well when hit put the fuse in for the 4 ch amp, there was a loud pop and all the fuses blew, for that amp. Thank god for fuses. The problem is that I cut the cables so that they would go right to where they belong and now one is too short to go to where it needs to. I'm not sure if I have another 4ga cable that long. I'll have to look to be able to fix it. So anyway, I've not put the front components in yet so thankfully they're still the original speakers and running off the deck, and I still have sound. But I got the subs up and running. 

My first impressions are this. 

It does get pretty loud, not very bad at all. I'm semi impressed. I need to play with the settings a little more to tune it in a little better. What's happening is when it gets louder, and the low notes hit, what would seem to be able to hit on these subs gets distorted. Almost like there's not enough air space. I'm going to play with the settings a little and as a quick fix I can throw some poly fill in and see what that does. 

What I think I would like to ultimately do is raise the seat a bit, and put the amps under the seat. That would leave the entire area behind the seat for the subs. That would increase the air space quite a bit. Also by the looks of the gap between the seat and the enclosure on the bottom, obviously my angle measurements were off and I have more room to play with. I'm not going to go to the extent of building a new box just yet, maybe down the road when I get the third amp and the 8's for the doors. 

So that's about it for now. 

What's left. I need to install the comps up front, fix the power ground situation on the 4 ch amp, deaden the front doors, figure out some way to secure this beast, and tune this bish in! I'll post more pictures of the final product when I can get some good ones. Oh also, I'm looking for a different head unit still. I found a Pioneer P880PRS on fleebay I might pick up but I don't want to jump the gun. I'd really like to get a P800PRS but they seem to be pretty hard to find, and since I got rid of mine I guess it serves me right. Aside of those two head units I'd like some suggestions for some others. I play mainly my ipod or pandora off my phone right now via the ipod cable and the 3.5mm jack for the phone. Other then that, I'm open to suggestions! 

Thanks everyone for watching!


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Is ur box in mb quart's specs?

If it is, I wonder if its the subs or the amp causing the distortion.

I have heard good things about their amps, but not many run their subs. I do remember reading one guy doing like 4-8 in back of suv he said they were good for the money.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

also what did u use to hold the bass knob up there? did u put it into the plastic of the truck?

i need to mount mine, its just laying in the cup holder lol


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

The specs say recommended .50 cu ft, and that's about what it is. By measuring calculations by the way. So I'm not sure if it's the subs or amp. Like I said I have to still play around with the settings etc and dial it in better. Might just be me too. 

The remote comes with a couple really tiny screws. I just drilled those into the plastic for now. It's down and out of sight so if I need to move it, the holes will either not be seen or I can fill them and dress up that panel. The entire interior of the truck is going to get redone at some point so I'm not terribly worried about it. 

I think that if I am able to go with the amps under the seat, I'm going to move from 4 10's to 3 or 4 12's, whatever I can fit back there. I also have plans for the center console area as well so I think after all this is done, it's going to be one big vibrating driving machine! LMAO!! Why, I just don't know to be honest, because I love music, I love bass, and I love to create. This is just my secondary vehicle anyway so it's not a daily driver. Well for now it is, but not normally.


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

Beautiful work on the sub box / amp rack tho, love it.

- D


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

maybe pollyfill will do the trick. im sure those subs are not super low distortion drivers, but should be usable up to 80hz or so i would think


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I ran the second gen 10's. I started with one that didn't have enough output, so I added a second. When I gave the car to my nephew I ran a pair of those 8's in the rear deck in an enclosure I hung from the deck. I built the box per spec. I find the specs for the subs to be on the conservative side. What I mean is, not enough air, this was the case in both, well all three enclosures. You seem to have some wiggle room. You could as a last resort before going to a larger box is move the baffle out. It almost looks like you could gain almost 1 1/2" all the way across the box. Based on how flush they sit in the enclosure. I know this sounds stupid but check to see if one of the wires going to the driver is loose OR spider.

On another note: I REALLY like this install, clean, simple, easy meaning no glass work. DAMN sure wish I could go this route! Congrats

WAY too many pics on the first page. I always have load issues with this thread, good stuff though.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

lol i have load issues too, i have to hold page down or otherwise my screen keeps jumping places.

the specs mb quart gives are probably minimum specs, which is why fly, and the OP didnt have good results with the sizes provided. they should give an optimal size, like other companies do, but i guess in my case anyways, i would used winisd for my box size before i built the box


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so I played with the settings today and wow what a difference. This setup is gonna be nice for sure! I have no doubt the subs need to do a little breaking in, so I'm at that point of having it down and just letting them play for a while. 

Also I played around with some ideas about securing it to the cabin. Not for security reasons, cause well really this thing weighs about 200 - 250 lbs, and it'd be a ***** to get out from it's resting spot. But I settled on a couple of L brackets screwed to the back wall. Thank you to the older Ford makers for doubling up the rear wall. No screws went through and they're about 1" long. Then I screwed them to the top of the enclosures. That thing is pretty solid now. The next thing I think I'm going to do is use some velcro and staple it to the amp rack and the back of the amp cover. It makes me nervous having those screws in there above the subs. I think it would make fore an easier time of adjusting anything as well. 

I've got pics but they're on my camera which I left at work. So nothing visual tonight. I'm also going to pick up some 4 ga from the same place I got the 1/0 ga. Then I'll fix my little problem and get that 4 ch hooked up. 

That's all for now.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so I had an off day at work and got home early. Got the front components in and bought some 4 ga power and ground wire today. I've got pics uploading now. I will get the amps re wired and post up all pics as soon as I get a chance tomorrow. 

Of course everything takes a back seat to GAME 3 OF THE WORLD SERIES!! GO GIANTS!!


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Looking good, and it takes me almost an hour to load all the photos.....

Anyway, how's your Civic going?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you. This really is just a basic build, I guess, but might get a little deeper later on. Gonna add a pair of 8" mid bass, another 4 ch amp. I've already decided to move the amp rack under the back seat when I can either find some brackets to raise the back seat, have some made, or just make them myself. Then I'm probably going to either sell the 10's and go 12's back there or go to a ported box for the 10's. Either way I'm not sure any of that is going to happen anytime soon. It sounds pretty damn good right now. I can't wait to get the comps and rear fill up and running tomorrow. 

I think I've been talked into a deck too. Unless I can get my hands on a premier deh-p800prs, I'm going to probably go with an alpine cda117 (I think that's the model #). 

As far as the civic its on hold right now. Got some more install gear coming next week and a couple more things to get. But right now I'm working construction again for a few weeks so she's sitting and resting a bit. I do have somewhat of an update though. I'll post it up on the other thread. That's in my signature if anyone wants to follow that one as well.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Just my point of view, the P800prs will be better than CDA-117 unless you still can get your hands on 9887......

And still, your 6.9 still in my store room.... Almost there now as still waiting for my enclosure. Also change my RCA cables tonetwork cables, I'm surprise that it sound the same as my silver plated cables...


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Nice!

"subscribed" 

D.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah the 800PRS is my first choice, should've kept the one I had (kicking myself in the ass), but if not then I'm looking for one of those two.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

looking forward to your impressions on the front components and pics


----------



## djjonnyb (Nov 27, 2008)

Another awesome build Scott. Dayum I'm gonna hafta need your help (or at least borrow your tools/garage/time) when I decide to do my amp rack of sorts. Lol, right now mines is so ghetto, ...it's just screwed to the OEM trunk floorboard.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Time? What time? I'm doing this one on the quick, mostly at work. I don't know how long it's gonna take me to do the car. But thanks! I'd love to give you a hand if I do have some time. What amp are you running?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so here are some updated pics. 

Pardon my arm, I had to hold it or it would've fallen forward. 









Fixed, thank you ford for making the rear wall so thick.









Look maaa no hands



























seat up









Here's the component install. 









Someone really did a number on the inside of this door. Look below the speaker and the metal is all bent out of shape. Interesting.


















That's a little better.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Wires









I know I'm going to get flack for this one but I used some cheap home depot window flashing for the doors. Did inside and out. 









New Driver


















Crossover installed


















tweeter placement


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's the passenger. Not as many pictures but it got the same treatment as the driver side.





































Driver view of where the driver side tweeter sits. I loose the ability, for now, to open that wing window, but I never use it anyway. I'll be changing this later down the road. 









That's it for now. I'm going out as we speak to fix the amps and fire this bish up.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

HUGE HUGE PROBLEMS!! Got it all re wired and up and running, and now I've got engine noise so bad I can't even hear any music. Only coming through the 4 ch amp not the sub amp. 

Does anyone know, can fuses cause something like this? I went to the gas station to get fuses and they only had these ones that glow when they blow. I'm very stumped and also very frustrated now!


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

bummer, wish i could help

how do u have the tweeters sticking to the doors?

also about the cheap sound deadener, at least u have something...

btw i wish i had that much space behind my back seats, thats so clean and nice looking. not to mention out of the way and stealth from just prying eyes


----------



## djjonnyb (Nov 27, 2008)

scooter99 said:


> Time? What time? I'm doing this one on the quick, mostly at work. I don't know how long it's gonna take me to do the car. But thanks! I'd love to give you a hand if I do have some time. What amp are you running?


It'll be awhile from now before I even think about tackling the amp rack. Too many other project at the moment, ...mostly non-audio related and having to do with exterior mods to the 8th. Running a pair of Diamond Audio amps, ...the D5 600.1 and D5 600.4, ...some old school clean power that I used to run in my old Lexus. I'm also thinking about upgrading my seperate's up front from some Polk DB6501 to some MM6501, ...and I'll keep the DB651 in the back for a little rear fill.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you. I have the tweeters screwed in by the tweeter pods it came with.

I've been thinking about my amplifier issues, and I wonder if I F-ed up the amp when I made my power ground mistake. I just don't know how I could have that bad a signal issue with all three pair of rca's running the same direction and the same way and not have issues with the sub amp. I'm very stumped on it.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

again wish i could help. every time i have a problem and i post about it, i end up figuring it out and it was something simple or stupid lol.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I appreciate that. I hope it is something stupid or simple. I think I'm going to change those fuses too just for process of elimination purposes. I also need to double check the rca's and make sure they're running the correct direction, they're the stinger directional one's. Also going to do a couple other elimination procedures as well. The last thing I might do is buy another amp like that. Remember that I'm going to get another one for a pair of 8's anyway, so for another 100.00 at this point, it might be worth it to see if it is the amp or not. But like I said it's going to be a last ditch thing. I think I might hook it up in my car and see if I have the same issues. I know for a fact I have no engine noise issues in my car, when I had my stuff installed. 

BTW, I'm waiting to hear back from someone on here. I'm going to pick up a Pioneer Premier DEH-P880PRS. I've also PMed someone about an 800PRS so we'll see who hits me back and go from there.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

deff hook it up to a diff vehicle. a friend bought a new amp and he could not get it to work right in the new car, so tested it in his working other car, and same thing, so he sent it back. way better than buying another imo.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yea I'll for sure be doing a few other things before buying a new amp all together. No reason for just throwing money out there like that. The only reason I was considering it in the first place was because I'm going to do it down the road anyway. But again, last resort.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

OK so I've thought more about my little amp dilemma and what I'm going to do is switch out the MB Quart amp with one of the audison's for my other car. If I get the same noise, then it's the wires and a consistent problem. If not then it'll be the amp. 

Also I scored a Pioneer Premier DEH-P800PRS (not 880, but the 800). It's been shipped out already. How ironic is it that I had a brand new on several months ago that I sold off, and now I'm getting one back. Oh well, at the time it was a good idea cause it helped me pay for my current Pioneer AVH-4200DVD in my car now. I love that one, great decision on my part! 

I'll update more when I have something to throw up here!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so I'm going to be getting an alarm for the truck soon. Actually I've already got one here at home and I'm waiting to hear on another one just like it, so I can have one key fob operate two vehicles. I'm getting the schematics and diagrams all wrapped up now, so I'll be attacking this one in the next week or so as well. 

Good night!


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

sweet, i wish i had an alarm and remote start lol.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

So here's an update. I did everything today. Changed out RCA's, tested the ground with a different wire, re grounded the head unit, and even went to switching amps. Then I found out what it was. 

I had an old head unit in the garage, and I got it out and hooked it up. Clear as crystal! IT's the head unit. Un-Fing-believable! The sub channels are ok, but the front and rear channels (rca's only) are what's causing the noise. So now everything is back to normal, wiring and amps etc, and I've got the old head unit in there now. 

Thankfully the 800PRS should be here on Thursday or Friday. That will be a quick quick install! I'm also going to install the alarm this weekend. 

I do feel a bit better however, that it wasn't anything I did on the install. Man that was frustrating! But, it's done now!

Oh also, now that I have sound, I got to test out the rear 5x7's, and I don't like em. Let me rephrase. I like them, they sound solid, however they're tucked away and therefore muffled behind the sub box. So I'm going to sell those off, and get a set of components and install them in the doors. That should take care of the issues. 

Next up, 2 8's for the fronts and a second 4 ch amp to run them.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Glad u got it figured out and good thing it was hu since ur replacing it anyways. Would have been horrible if it was amp then u gotta figure that out but prob could sent back for new or different

I know ur not finished and just got sound to the front components so when u get a decent feel let us know how they are.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so here's what I did. I used a line converter and ran it off the front hi level from the head unit. Then ran the front rca's from the converter. The 4ch amp is now set to 2 ch mode and then the sub out had no issues. Although now I can't seem to get good output from the subs. Not sure what that's about but I'm not going to worry about that now. Engine noise is gone and I have music in my truck again, and come friday I'll be set and convert it all with the new head unit. 

I think instead of spending the money on the rear fill, right now, I'm going to run the front as active off the head unit and amps. They're running passive now and I think I'm going go ahead and change that to active. I have the head unit to do it why not utilize it. 

A question I have for you guys is this. If I run the highs, and mid range, and for now the subs as the low. What do I do when I get my 8's? Do I run those as the low output off the head unit, then do a pass thru on the sub amp, meaning run a set of rca's from the 8's amp, to the sub amp, and then use the crossovers on the sub amp along with the bass knob to control the subs? Does that make sense to anyone? Let me know please. 

That's it for now.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so here are some other pictures. 

So first up was the cover panel. I decided I didn't like the fact that I had to unscrew it everytime, and on top of that the fact that screws were exposed around the subs. I'm lucky, I'll drop that cover one day and the screw will go directly into the sub. So for a cheap fix I went to depot and got some velcro. Done! 




























Next I fixed my wiring issue. I also ran the new wires a little differently. 

The old.


















Old gone









New Wire









Ran


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

4ch reinstalled









Mono reinstalled









Both



























Recovered









So that's all that I've got going on right now. When the new deck comes in I'll get some quick pics of that. I've got some other plans too. I'll have to plan that out and get back to you guys later. 

I need to figure out some brackets for the back seat to raise them up. Anyone got any ideas? I'm open to suggestions. I want to put the amps under the seat.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks great. Tidy wiring FTW!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Very neat, clean and looks to be easy (to an extent) to service and work on. Nice work!


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

The easiest way will be, get your self a Y-splitter and split the signal on the low output from your HU. Then set the LPF from your amp, 250-300Hz. 8" is best(depending on brand) on that area.


----------



## Nitelife (Oct 6, 2010)

Very nice install and documentation. Are you on sr20forum by chance? The screen name seems familiar.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Idk how ur seats are but my dad helped me raise my back seats. Mine have a long bolt that goes in the front 2 holes and the back to holes have not a bolt but something similar sticking up and just a nut goes on that one. 

I'll have to ask him what we used because idk what they are called but I can take pics tomorrow after work.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Very neat, clean and looks to be easy (to an extent) to service and work on. Nice work!


Actually I've been in and out of there numerous times tracking down a couple issues, as I'm sure you've read about, and it's really pretty easy to get in there. Especially since I've added the velcro. That's made a world of difference. 

I've always loved to have clean wires, it does wonders for troubleshooting and just simply looks good. It's a pet peeve of mine to have a "rats nest" of wires sitting around, even under a panel. It says a lot about a person and their ability and attention to detail when you can dress up even what cannot be seen. 



kyheng said:


> The easiest way will be, get your self a Y-splitter and split the signal on the low output from your HU. Then set the LPF from your amp, 250-300Hz. 8" is best(depending on brand) on that area.


Why wouldn't I just run a set to my 8's amp and the utilize the pass thru from that amp to run to the mono sub amp. That amp can be set up on it's own and turned up or down with the bass knob. I just worry about loosing signal if I'm splitting etc. 

As far as 8's go, I'm using MB Quart RWE-202's. Heres a little info on them.

Subwoofer Size	8"
Voice Coil(s)	Dual
Impedance (per voice coil)	2 ohms
Peak Power Handling	300 watts
RMS Power Handling	150 watts
Woofer Surround	Rubber
Minimum Sealed Box Volume	0.50 cubic feet
Maximum Sealed Box Volume	0.50 cubic feet
Frequency Response	28 – 300Hz

I'll be powering them with an MB Quart DSC 480 4 ch amp (a second of what I already have) bridged. Here are the specs on it. 

RMS Power Rating:
4 ohms: 80 watts x 4 chan.
2 ohms: 160 watts x 4 chan.
Bridged, 4 ohms: 320 watts x 2 chan.
PWM (Pulse Width Modulated) MOSFET power supply
Remote bass level input (remote level control sold separately)
LED power and protection indicators
Tuned Bass EQ (0-9 dB bass boost at 45 Hz)
Bridgeable operation
Soft start sound
Preamp RCA outputs
DC, short, thermal, and overload protection circuitry
Unbalanced RCA inputs
Switchable 2-channel/4-channel input modes
Damping Factor: >180
Variable input level control: 0.2V-0.6V
Variable high-pass filter (10-1200 Hz, 24 dB/octave)
Variable low-pass filter (30-150 Hz, 24 dB/octave)
Frequency response: 10-20000 Hz



Nitelife said:


> Very nice install and documentation. Are you on sr20forum by chance? The screen name seems familiar.


I don't think I am, doesn't ring a bell. Sorry. Thanks for the complements.



Cruzer said:


> Idk how ur seats are but my dad helped me raise my back seats. Mine have a long bolt that goes in the front 2 holes and the back to holes have not a bolt but something similar sticking up and just a nut goes on that one.
> 
> I'll have to ask him what we used because idk what they are called but I can take pics tomorrow after work.


That would be great. I'm going to be getting the amp and 8's in the next couple weeks, and if I can get the back seat raised I'm going to re build that box to give the 10's a bit more air space and then the amps are going under the seat. 

As far as mine, yes the front of that back seat has bolts that go into the frame or floor and then the back of the seat has two studs that the seat sits on and then nuts hold the seat down. So basically the opposite of what the front is.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, unless you are feeding your sub amp full range, it may work. I don't think that you can feed a <200Hz signal and pass thru will be >200Hz.

Signal won't lost anyway....


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so here's the latest update. I got the head unit yesterday, thanks Nismos14. I haven't powered it up yet, but I trust it's all in working order. The only thing that I see that is not the greatest is that the face buttons are a little warn. But it is a used unit and aside of that, everything else looks like it was taken care of pretty well. I may contact Pioneer or look around and see if I can find a new or newer face for it. But like I said, I'm not going to worry too much about it, it's a used unit. Here are the pictures.

"The Package"




































Auxiliary cable CD-RB10









Faceplate. It's not really easy to tell in the picture but it's evident up close that the buttons are worn a bit. There's a goldish brown tint to them from usage, I'm guessing anyway.


















The Whole Unit









So my plans are to use the CD-RB10, and I'm going to also steal the CD-BTB200 from my civic, not installed yet and still BNIB, and install it in here. By the time I'm ready to install it in my civic, I'll just buy a new one at that point. I have a bluetooth connector for my ipod touch, and obviously my "Crackberry" is bluetooth capable, so either way I win with the bluetooth. But I will still use the CD-RB10 to have as a back up, "just in case". 

I plan to install these this weekend. My wife is working all weekend, gotta love the state and their last minute budget crunching, so I've got my lovely girls and my truck to work on. They love to help daddy work on his cars. I'm sure I'll find something for them to do. 

Also I've still not decided on whether to run active up front or not, especially with this beauty. Here is what I'm currently thinking. I just don't know if it will work or not and some input would be greatly appreciated. 

I have to have rear fill for my girls. They love music and I need it for them. So here is the layout in which I was thinking of going with the head unit. 

Front/High Output and the Rear/Mid Range Output to the first DSC480 4ch amp to power the Tweeters and the 6.5's. Then the Sub/Low Output to the second DSC480, which will be bridged to power the 8" Mid Bass. From the First amp, I'm thinking of daisy chaining to a DSC280 (2ch amp) to run the rear fill. I can do all the crossing over on the amp it self. The daisy chain mode provides a full range output to go to another amp. Then I'll do the same out of the second amp (mid bass) into the DSC1500.1D for the subs. Same thing I'll cross it over from the amp, and I have the bass knob to control the subs. I'm also going to put switches up front for the sub amp and the rear fill amp to turn them off if need be. 

Here is the diagram:









I might end up with a third DSC480 instead of the DSC280 for the rear fill. Why? Because it's the same cost and if I went with a third, all the amps would be the same size. Although you'll never see it under the seat, cause the seat isn't removable, I'll know it's there and I'll feel better if it looks the same. Again it's the same cost so that's not an issue. But on the other hand if I want to utilize all four channels, I could always run the tweeters on the first two channels and utilize the passive crossover for those, and then use the amps crossover to tune the 6.5's on channels 3 and 4. Just a thought. 

So that's all for now. I'll update a little bit more when I get a chance. I'm looking forward to some feed back on the last issue. LMK. Thanks all for watching.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

very nice, scootah-h-h-h!!!!!!!
your carpentry skills make the work seem almost easy.[jealous]


----------



## crucial24 (Jul 27, 2010)

clean build man how does mb quartz subs sound?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

amitaF said:


> very nice, scootah-h-h-h!!!!!!!
> your carpentry skills make the work seem almost easy.[jealous]


Thank you sir. I'll trade you some carpentry skill for some of your welding skillz! :laugh: 



crucial24 said:


> clean build man how does mb quartz subs sound?


Well when I had it running well they sounded great! Got real low, very nice sounding, and I'm not having a distortion issue at all. They seem pretty good for the price I paid for them, which wasn't much. 

I'll be able to tell everyone a little more once I get the new head unit in and tuned up.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so here are the pictures of the head unit install. 

New Unit and Bluetooth Module









Old unit out









All connections soldered









installed 


















Found a little spot for the bluetooth module to go into.



























The Head Unit just sitting in place. 









Powered it up and we have go!!!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Dark shot









This is sitting in it's final spot, well for now anyway. 









So here are a couple things. First off, I need to really learn how to control this thing. Wow there's alot going on here. Second, I notice a huge difference and now I understand how horrible that other deck was. I guess even the sub outputs were bad on it. I had to turn the gains way down and the bass knob way down on the amp for the subs. WOW! 

Next up is the bluetooth module. I got my blackberry synced up with it and it plays pandora just fine! Very clearly as a matter of fact which was why I wanted the bluetooth in there in the first place. I did not however put the mic in cause I don't really care about being able to talk on the phone while driving. My truck is pretty loud anyway so if i were to try, I'd be hard to hear me anyway. 

My ipod on the other hand. I have a bluetooth device for the ipod but I can't seem to get it to sync up with the module. I'll have to do some more reading into it. I think in the long run I'll just get the ipod module and call it a day. I can get one pretty cheap now. 

So aside of learning how to work it, I played around with it just a touch and I'm impressed with as much as can be done with it. I'm thinking I might hook up the mic and see what it does on it's own as far as t/a and eqing etc. I don't know, I'll have to read up and see what all it does. 

I'm not so impressed with the trim ring on it. I don't know if it's not the actual ring that comes with it, remember I got it used, or what but it just doesn't seem to want to fit on there snug and keeps coming off. I'll see what I can do with it in the short term but will most likely be rebuilding the dash in the long term. Who knows if this thing will even be around after a while. 

Lastly I'll have to decide if I like the blue back lights or if I want to switch to the white. I have the blue interior as you can see, but the screen is white and it does flow pretty well. I'll have to switch em back and forth as see which I like better over time! 

So that's it for now. I have to make some major adjustments in the up and coming days so I can really get a feel for what kind of system I have here. 

I have some future plans for the front center console, I think I eluded to it before on here, and I think that in the future, probably long future, I'll be incorporating a dvd player as well as a couple of drop down monitors for the back seat. I don't like the one drop down in the center cause it impedes the view through the rear view mirror. Also there aren't really any headrests on this truck, it's all a one piece seat, so head rest monitors are kind of out. So I'll most likely do a single drop down over the top of each seat from the roof. I'll probably build a new headliner as well to flush mount them and maybe even do some custom work up there. Who knows what the future will hold. 

MAN I LOVE THIS STUFF!!!! 

That's it for now. Goodnight all and thanks for watching. 

Gonna try to tackle that alarm tomorrow. Supposed to be raining so I'm gonna pull her in the garage and go for it. I'll update again when I can.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

did swapping out your h-u resolve or help your sub-bass distortion problems?
nice attention to detail btw


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

i havent gotten pictures, but i talked to my dad about how he lifted the seat. he just took some cylinder 2" high aluminum pieces and half of them he put threads in the size of the stock bolt. the other half he just made them have a hole the size of the stock bolt.

however u gotta have longer bolts than stock to compensate for the 2 inches it goes through the aluminum so it can still screw into the stock place.

i can get pics of it lifted, and close ups of the aluminum cylinders but with it installed i cant get pics of the inside of them. but like i said its just got threads or just holes.

x2 on did the hu resolve or at least improve the sub distortion?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

amitaF said:


> did swapping out your h-u resolve or help your sub-bass distortion problems?
> nice attention to detail btw


Hell yes. It solved everything so far. I'm going to do the automatic eq & t/a on it and go from there as far as tuning it in. But yes the other unit was bad. I've had it for over a year an never hooked up amps to it until now, so I never knew it was a bad unit. Oh well, my brother's problem now. He only wants one to replace his stock unit in his truck. No cd player now and it's "driving him crazy". 



Cruzer said:


> i havent gotten pictures, but i talked to my dad about how he lifted the seat. he just took some cylinder 2" high aluminum pieces and half of them he put threads in the size of the stock bolt. the other half he just made them have a hole the size of the stock bolt.
> 
> however u gotta have longer bolts than stock to compensate for the 2 inches it goes through the aluminum so it can still screw into the stock place.
> 
> ...


Yeah that would be great on the pictures. The only thing I worry about is if it's safe or not. Remember that I've got my kids back there quite a bit, at least until this job is done. But regardless, I want to make sure it's safe. I thought about doing something like that, but with like square tubing or something like that, but again I'd have to see how sturdy it is after that. As far as the back, I guess I could always pick up some of those long threaded nuts to go on top of the bolts that are already there, unless those can be removed, and then bolt on the new bolt to that long threaded nut's other side to accommodate for the extra height. Don't know if that makes sense or not. 

Anyway, again this head unit is stellar and has solved all noise issues. Now I just have to tune it.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so I've decided to go ahead and pick up these items so I have them on hand for when and if I'm ever able to finish this thing.

Pioneer Ipod Module
Pioneer SDV-P7 Dvd player 
MB Quart RWE 202 8's (2)
MB Quart DSC480 4ch amps (2 - one for the rear fill and one for the 8's)
MB QUart ONX216 comps

I think that will do it for now. I'll pick up a couple drop down monitors somewhere down the road, over time. They're a little pricey!

I've not decided completely on the dvd player. I may get a better one for the civic, and then transfer the Pioneer AVH-P4200DVD to the truck. That would do away with the 800PRS and I'm not sure i want to do that either. I'll decide on that later. I did find a faceplate for the prs, but it's 235.00. Not sure I wanna spend that. But I'll think on that as well.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

i wouldnt see why it would not be safe. like i said u have to get longer bolts, so that it goes through the hole in the seat, through the extra 2 inches of aluminum, and back into its original hole. the only thing that i see happening would be it snapping, but well i dont see it happening.

as for the bolts that stick up, now that i think about it, i think the aluminum was threaded on those as well because i had to screw it onto the bolt, and use pliers to tighten it down.

anyways ill take pics and maybe it will help u think of something that will work.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

k, im still installing and tweaking, so my install isnt finished, which is why i need to vacuum. 

here are pics of my seats lifted, idk where the flash was =/


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so I've got it tuned in pretty well now, and I have to say, I'm not overly impressed. I like the amp output, and I like how clean the amps are, but the speakers just don't do it for me. The subs sound nice and very low distortion for 10" subs. I'm just not overly impressed with the system. I'll keep playing with it all but there's a strong possibility that I might change out the equipment. Try and sell it off and go to a different brand that I know and trust, i.e. pioneer or fosgate. Anyway, I just wanted to post up the results.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

maybe u can start with changing the components with whatever u like, but since u like the power the amps are doing, maybe u wont have to change them.

subs are low distortion, but lack output?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yea I'm not going to switch it all out. At least not right now. I'm probably going to go to some pioneer components though. As far as the subs go, I'm sure they're fine for 10's. It's been a while since I've had 10's. I am going to go up to 12's some time down the road, but I adjusted a little more on the head unit and managed to get them more to my liking. So I'm gonna stick with them for a bit. I also still need to put poly in there and see how that sounds too. 

I need to keep in mind that my money needs to go to my car right now. I think I'm just wrapped up in making this sound good since this is what I'm going to be driving for a bit.

Thanks for the pictures by the way. That gives me a good perspective on things. I'm going to see if I can somehow build a slide out amp rack from under the seat. That way to adjust I can just slide it forward and then when done slide it back. We'll see what I can come up with. Thanks!


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Work looks amazing, great install.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you. 

I have a question for someone. If, hypothetically, I have a 1000 watt speaker and only run 600 watts to it, what happens? Will it effect the sound in some way? I know that you will only damage the speaker when you over power it, well of course if it's not tuned right I guess would cause issues, but I think you all know what I mean. I'm just wondering!


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

im just a noob but, if u run 600 watts to a 1000 watt speaker, it should not affect the SQ, it will just not get as loud as it was intended or can be. it wont have as loud of bass vs if it had the full 1000 watts.

but take subs for example, if u have a 1000 watt sub and push it with 600 watts, u get most of its output with 600. it will still move and still pound, but run it with 1000 watts and gain couple dbs over just 600


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

That makes sense.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I have another question regarding mid bass this time. If I were to do 8" mid bass in the center console facing down, so a raised center console, they would be in front of the seat but down firing, would I loose significant sound vs. if I did them in the doors? Does that make sense to anyone? 

So basically if I build a box in front of my front seat, and install two 8's down firing for my mid bass, would I have any sound issues?


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> So basically if I build a box in front of my front seat, and install two 8's down firing for my mid bass, would I have any sound issues?



You bet!! You will loose a great deal of not just MB but some
vocals and other signals. A MB driver depending on the crossover
and its xover freq will play much more than just MB in most cases.
If you want to test this it would or could be VERY easy to do so.
Just make a simple sealed enclosure and move it around the truck.
IF you have the room, space, and time to do so, why not put them
in the doors? I think it would be far easier to make look good vs
a box in the center of the truck.....


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so there's really not much to report. I've spent this whole time just listening to the system and I think I'm going to go ahead and change out the front mid range and tweeters. I'm going to go ahead and add the 8" mid bass as well. I'll update as I get more done. 

I am going to go ahead and change from 6.5" mid range to 5.25" mid range up front. Since I'm adding the 8" mid bass I think the 5.25" will blend better. I'm contemplating still whether or not to leave them passed or go active. I'll be adding the second 4ch for the mid bass, and I need to decide what to do with the rear fill. Lots more decisions to make yet. 

More to come!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I forgot to update that I got my ipod bluetooth module to work. SO now I don't need the ipod module anymore. My phone and ipod now work with the bluetooth. Score for me. I think I am going to end up putting the mic in though. It's gonna be a lot less hassle than trying to turn the phone to handset mode when I get a call. 

That's all for now.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok I've decided to just change things up. I'm going with pioneer gear. I ordered the new components and another 4 ch amp today. 

The MB Quart Gear is up for sale in the classifieds section. Check it out.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

so did u not like the amps either? or were they the only good, or decent part of mb quart?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yea I think they're the bottom rung of the ladder on equipment. They're alright, i just know that if i change speakers, I'm gonna wanna match my stuff. It's an OCD thing I have. 

So here's the new list of things I'm gonna go with:

Front Comps: Pioneer TSD132C 5 1/4" components 
Power: Pioneer GM-D9500F Four Channel amplifier (ch 1 & 2 Tweeters / Ch 3 & 4 Mid range)
Mid Bass: Pioneer SW841D 8" (I'm giving this a try, if it doesn't work I'll go with 6.5's to add as mid bass and remove the 8's)
Power: PIONEer GM-D9500F Four Channel amplifier (bridged)
Rear Fill: Pioneer TSD132C 5 1/4" components
Power: Pioneer GM-D9500F Four Channel amplifier 
Subs: 2 - Pioneer TS-W3002D2 12" (I'm going to switch up and build a center console box for these. The amps will go behind the seat.)
Power: 2 - Pioneer GM-D8500 Class D Mono amplifier (one per sub)

Gonna add a Stinger SPC5050 50 Farad Capacitor - I think just so I don't have to go to the H/O alternator or anything. Although now I get no dimming or anything. But it's a good price and I think it will do me some good to have it as a safety device. 

So that should about cover it. 

This will piece together more than I did it the last time. I have to do it short runs at a time cause this is more pricey than the other gear. So this will take some time, but I'll post up as I get it done. 

I'm sure there are plenty of comments out there so fire away. It helps!

EDIT: In looking at it I might be able to go with one amp for front stage and rear fill. I'll look at it again, but I'm most likely going to stay passive with the front stage anyway, so if that's the case these amps are 75 x 4 and the comps are 35 watts each. So I'll do some more research on it.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I looked at the comps, and they are not bi ampable, so I'm going with what's listed.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

dang u gonna fit 2 12s in center console?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Remember it's a crew cab. I got the center console, and what's in front of it, as well as a lot of room behind it to go further. I did the math, and I've got about 6 cu ft to play with if I wanna go that far. I'm not going to, cause I have other plans, but I've definitely got the room. 

This will also take my rear seat back to put the amps back there. Cause now, with the subs in there, it tapers and I loose more space. If I put just the flat amp rack back there, I don't need to go as high, first, and second it's thinner. So my rear seat can go back to where it was before.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey I have a couple of questions for everyone. 

First, if I had multiple amps for my subs, for instance if I was running 2 or 3 subs and one amp per sub, and all of them had bass knobs. I don't want 3 bass knobs up front, I'd like just one. If I took the three lines, spliced them together and connected it to one knob, would it work the same as one knob per amp? 

Second, what are the pros and cons of subs sharing an enclosure space vs separated enclosure space? 

I'm kicking around some ideas and I'm curious about all this. Thanks!


----------



## diesel power (Sep 9, 2009)

this is a killer thread and install.i have a 96 just like yours.i have been wanting to do a install in my truck but not many have any knowledge on these trucks.

i have been trying to decide on subs.i have 2 12" fultron's and 2 10" crossfire subs,but was also considering 4 re audio 8's.now seeing 4 10's are possible i may go that route.do you have any specs on your box(dimensions).the local stereo shops i talked to only want to do a pair of 8's,they say nothing else will fit and keep the rear seat.

again,install looks great and has givin me some ideas and motivation for my truck


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I can't recall off the top of my head. Each chamber is approx .50 cu ft. I think it spreads out 60" wide, and 23" tall. I think it's 8.25" deep at the bottom and I wanna say like 3 at the top. but keep in mind that the top of it, pretty much is all amp rack. It angles in behind the rack for the enclosures. That's about the best I can give you. 

I have a brand new design in mind, but with one sub. I'll see how this plays out before I reveal anything. Should get way louder and deeper, believe it or not!!


----------



## diesel power (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks for the info.i'll keep a close eye on this thread as i'm interested in what you end up doing with the installs

i am also interested in how or what you end up doing with the rear doors


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice build log. Good Work!!!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you. 

As far as the rear doors, I'm just going to fiberglass them in. I'll either do a set of components and a nice little cluster configuration, mid bass on the bottom, tweeter on top, crossover on the side, or I'll do it separated. But it will all be in or on the door card and fiberglassed in. I'll finish the speakers with the grills that come with them. 

Then I'll probably vinyl it to finish. Either that or suede. I might do suede. I'll use some stainless allen head screws to put the door back on, that way it looks nice and like it belongs there. These older vehicles didn't have much in the way of plastic pins like the newer cars do. So if I've gotta screw em back in I want to make sure it's at least dressed up a bit.

Same thing with the front. Gonna re-do the configuration up front a bit.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok I have a question for you guys out there still getting this. I'm thinking of some designs for the center console sub build. I'm thinking of doing the subs downfiring, ported, or vented, and the vent coming out of the top. Then the folding center console, to house all the crap, would be on top of it with about a 3 or 4 inch gap between the top of the enclosure and the bottom of the console. 

How does that sound? What are the drawbacks of a vent like that? Should I separate the subs have two vents? Should I do away with ported an do a sealed enclosure for both subs? 

Thoughts please!?!


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

scooter99 said:


> Ok I have a question for you guys out there still getting this. I'm thinking of some designs for the center console sub build. I'm thinking of doing the subs downfiring, ported, or vented, and the vent coming out of the top. Then the folding center console, to house all the crap, would be on top of it with about a 3 or 4 inch gap between the top of the enclosure and the bottom of the console.
> 
> How does that sound? What are the drawbacks of a vent like that? Should I separate the subs have two vents? Should I do away with ported an do a sealed enclosure for both subs?
> 
> Thoughts please!?!


I know that alot of Dodge guys build sealed enclosures for a single 12 in the center console. I'm going to be building a vented one for an SA-12 downfiring vent to the dash; very similar to ClineSelect's (sp?) in his build thread. he has so many different sub configurations in his truck....I know it's a Dodge but the ideas are the same.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yea I've seen a lot of those too. I'm seriously thinking of doing a sealed box first and see what that sounds like.


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

scooter99 said:


> Yea I've seen a lot of those too. I'm seriously thinking of doing a sealed box first and see what that sounds like.


I had a sealed box (read: really really crappy) in my Ram under the rear seat and it pounded nice and hard with 2 old Rockford P1 10's. So I would imagine that a sealed box in the center console would sound even better. If it's not enough just start cuttin lol


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I've ordered a Pioneer TS-W3002D4 Sub and a Pioneer GM-D8500M for it so i'm going to see about that with a ported box and see how that sounds first! I'm not concerned with trying things out first. It's not a daily driver so I can work on it as I want or have time. If I don't like the one, i can always add another and build a sealed box. Not sure I have room for two ported. 

This sub handles some power, I'm actually thinking of adding a second amp to it, it's dual 4 ohm, I could add an amp to each side if I wanna get crazy!


----------



## fastev (May 28, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the new build! I've heard nothing but good reviews on the little Pioneer amps, the size and price are great for the power they make. I just picked up a pair as well for a simple daily driver install. Keep up the good work!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes I've got some new ideas, but I'll have to wait on it all at the moment. Gonna build up some equipment but until my car gets done this will have to go on the back burner.


----------



## Ianarian (Dec 20, 2010)

Couldnt read the entire thread, last I saw you were having engine noise, hope its resolved, what was it btw? A friend did the same build but with 2 10's ported downward. Where the ports came down in the corners he cut a 90 degree wedge out of the corner. Most bass from JL's I have ever heard, most bass in a truck without compromising seating period. Nice job man...


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so here's a slight update. I've sold all the MB Quart stuff. I've got the Pioneer 6.5" comps, and the 5.25" comps and a 4 ch amp. I've also gotten a Pioneer mono amp and the 12" sub. This thing is a beast! From top to bottom it's 9" deep. I have to decide now if I want to stick with one, which is where I'm leaning at the moment, or if I want to go with two. I think right now I'll do a single 12 in a ported box and see where that gets me. I'm also going to soon pick up a second 4 ch amp and a couple 8's for mid bass up front. 

Somewhere down the line when I can afford a processor, I'd like to stick with pioneer and maybe go with the DEQ8000 if I can find one, I'll get one of those. I have the P800 right now and I can use that, and may just stick with it, but when the time comes down the road I want to get into dvd's and screens etc. So I'll have to decide what I'm going to do at that point. 

I've got some major ideas for amp installation, involves reconstructing the roof, but I don't think anything that serious will happen until my civic is done. 

So that's where I am at this moment. Thanks for following along.


----------

